# IBS and motherhood



## RE21 (May 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,I just joined the forum looking for some support.I have had IBS for about seven years now. I am a new mom with an eight month old baby - somehow IBS was better during pregnancy but I Feel it's starting to take its toll on me once again.And as a mom, you'll know how tiring motherood can be I am looking for your advice on how to manage IBS and motherhood - in addition to the many other priorities and commitments we have in life. I most likely won't be returning to work full time when my baby is a year old - but I do have my own business which I would like to work on from home. Thanks for your advice.


----------

